# Strano problema con metacity

## koko2k

Salve a tutti,

avrei da sottoporvi un problema riguardo il windowmanager metacity e xfwm4.

Lo scrolling delle finestre, quando sono gestite da uno dei due, è incostante e scattoso, la cosa veramente strana è che questo accade solo se esse sono trascinate verticalmente (o diagonalmente insomma, basta che ci sia la componente verticale) tramite il mouse.

Se, tramite mouse, le sposto in orizzontale, il movimento è fluido.

Se effettuo uno spostamento tramite tasto dx-sposta, e poi uso le freccette della tastiera, esso rimane fluido, sia in orizzontale che in verticale;

Ho provato a:

-cambiare driver della scheda video (da nvidia a vesa)

-ricompilare/aggiornare pango,cairo,gtk,metacity e xfwm4

-Cambiare mouse  :Very Happy: 

-modificare la risoluzione e il refresh dello schermo.

Le ho provate un pò tutte insomma, nulla mi ha aiutato.

Inoltre su un altro sistema basato sempre su gentoo, ma a 32bit PIV (il mio è amd64), ciò non si verifica (hardware differente).

Riporto di seguito alcuni dati che potrebbero tornare utili, confidando che qualcuno si sia trovato nella mia stessa situazione!

```
# uname -a

Linux kokolinux 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 #1 PREEMPT Thu Apr 19 18:43:19 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

# emerge -pv gtk+

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13  USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama"

#emerge -pv metacity

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.18.5 [2.16.8] USE="-debug -xinerama*"

#emerge -pv pango

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

#emerge -pv cairo

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.8  USE="X glitz opengl svg xcb -debug -directfb -doc"

Le mie USE Flag:

USE="3dnow 3dnowext Xaw3d a52 aac aalib aim amd64 apache2 apm avi bidi

     binfilter bittorrent blender-game bzip2 ccache cdda cddb cdinstall

     cdparanoia cdrom cdsound cjk commercial config_wizard css csv curl

     curlwrappers device-mapper dio dlloader dts dv dvb dvdnav elibc_glibc

     emerald enca fat ffmpeg filepicker flac flash ftp glitz gnutls hpn icq

     ifp input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipod

     jabber jack java jikes joystick jpeg2k kernel_linux ladspa libcaca

     lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo lzw matroska memlimit mmxext mng moznopango

     mp4 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg2 mplayer msn mtp musepack musicbrainz mysql nas

     njb nsplugin ntfs nvidia nxclient offensive oggvorbis openal openexr

     oscar pda pdflib php qt rar rdesktop reiser4 reiserfs rtc rtsp samba

     scanner skins sockets socks5 sox speex srt stream subtitles tga theora

     threadsafe udev usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts videos visualization

     wifi winbind wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xine xosd xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 -arts

     -ipv6"

```

Un albero delle dipendenze di metacity, per esempio (ma ripeto con xfwm4 è uguale):

```

# emerge -pv --deep --newuse metacity

kokolinux ~ # emerge --newuse -pv --deep metacity

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 [0.1.27] 78 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)" 416 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9  USE="nls -examples%" 596 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.7 [4.3.4] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,766 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) (-ip28) (-ip32r10k) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,223 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.11] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,870 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 [1.12.4] USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.60 [2.50] USE="nls" 1,762 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  USE="(-minimal%)" 225 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 [1.5.23b] 2,852 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 242 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.38 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 111 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X cjk%*" 2,993 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2 [1.4.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 239 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.44 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls -nfs" 150 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2  USE="acl* -ipv6* -static -xinetd" 793 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 290 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r1 [0.9.8e] USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,264 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6* -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2" 7,976 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28  USE="python readline -debug -doc -ipv6* -test" 4,606 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 [2.0.32] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.21 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 538 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.01 [1.6.0-r2] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 55,074 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.9] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  USE="nptl xcb* -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mach64* mga r128* radeon* s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -none (-sunffb)" 3,218 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1 [2.14.0] USE="-debug -doc" 1,317 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.18.5 [2.16.8] USE="-debug -xinerama*" 1,904 kB

```

Scusate per la lunghezza del post e grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà aiutarmi.

----------

## koko2k

Ops, dimenticavo:

xorg-x11 installato alla versione 7.2

----------

## koko2k

...Erano i mouse wireless!

Ho provato con un mouse usb dotato di filo ed il problema è scomparso, risoluzioni ?!

----------

## Scen

Mouse wireless difettoso?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque se il problema non si ripresenta più cambiando componente hardware, il problema era nell'hardware, non nel software! E' difficile dirti quale sia il problema (forse qualche interferenza radio tra il mouse e il ricevitore, o qualche difetto vero e proprio nella gestione degli spostamenti sull'asse X).

Aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione, se ritieni risolto il tuo problema.

----------

## koko2k

I mouse funzionano bene, infatti:

1- il movimento del puntatore rimane sempre fluido.

2- Il problema si presenta con 2 mouse cordless (una trackball ed un mouse i cui ricevitori sono collegati rispettivamente via usb e ps2).

3- il problema non si presenta cambiando windowmanager, per esempio utilizzando kwin o beryl.

Intanto ho compilato un bug riguardo metacity su bugzilla.

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458558

----------

